

iPad writing app showdown: four apps enter, one app leaves - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/07/ipad-writing-app-showdown-four-apps-enter-one-app-leaves/

======
smoody
Thanks for that. Isn't syncing to both iCould and DropBox against Apple's TOS?
That would explain why many are not supporting it.

